# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Vica- Barcoleta  më të reja fresh fresh

## Visari_

*Vica- Barcoleta  më të reja fresh fresh*

----------


## Visari_

*Organizohej ndeshja e futbollit në mes të Kosovës dhe Argjentinës.
Trajneri i thotë Hasës.
-Hasë pasi që ti je më i miri ruaje Batistutën.
Korneri i parë për Argjentinën ,Hasa e ruan Batistutën,Hysa jep autogol.
Kur përsëri akordohet korner Hysa përsëri jep autogol,kur pastaj i thotë trajneri:
Hasë,Hasë nuk ki nevojë ta ruash Batistutën,ruaje Hysën.*

----------


## Visari_

*E pyet Hasa Hysën 
- Po të kishe lindur edhe një herë qka kishe patur dëshirë të bëhesh ?
- Kali.
- E po nuk bën dy herë njësoj.*

----------


## Visari_

*Mjeku i thotë Hasës:
Duhet ta bëni analizën e gjakut,urinës,nevojës së madhe dhe spermës.
 Hasa i thotë:
Urdhëro shoku mjek brekët e mia aty i ke të gjitha.*

----------


## Visari_

*Një natë në Bagdad në një Bar,rrinë një Amerikan,një Anglez dhe një Irakian duke pirë birra të ftohta.Amerikani e merr gotën e tij,e pinë birrën dhe e hedh gotën në ajër nxjerr pushkën dhe gjuan në një mijë copa duke komentuar se në Amerikë gotat kushtojnë shumë lirë sa që nuk kanë nevojë të pijnë me një gotë dy herë.
Anglezi i impresionuar me këtë që e shiqoj,e merr gotën e vet e pi birrën dhe vepron si Amerikani duke komentuar:
Se ne në Angli kemi aq shumë material prodhues për xhama sa që nuk kemi nevojë të pijmë dy herë me një gotë.
Irakiani,i ftohtë si akulli,e pi birrën e vet,e gjuan gotën në ajër,nxjerr revolen e vet dhe gjuan në Amerikanin dhe Anglezin duke komentuar se:
-Ne në Bagdad kemi aq shumë Amerikanë dhe Anglezë sa që aspak nuk kemi nevojë për të pirë birrë me të njëjtit dy herë.
*

----------


## Ujmiri

_Një natë në Bagdad në një Bar,rrinë një Amerikan,një Anglez dhe një Irakian duke pirë birra të ftohta.Amerikani e merr gotën e tij,e pinë birrën dhe e hedh gotën në ajër nxjerr pushkën dhe gjuan në një mijë copa duke komentuar se në Amerikë gotat kushtojnë shumë lirë sa që nuk kanë nevojë të pijnë me një gotë dy herë.
Anglezi i impresionuar me këtë që e shiqoj,e merr gotën e vet e pi birrën dhe vepron si Amerikani duke komentuar:
Se ne në Angli kemi aq shumë material prodhues për xhama sa që nuk kemi nevojë të pijmë dy herë me një gotë.
Irakiani,i ftohtë si akulli,e pi birrën e vet,e gjuan gotën në ajër,nxjerr revolen e vet dhe gjuan në Amerikanin dhe Anglezin duke komentuar se:
-Ne në Bagdad kemi aq shumë Amerikanë dhe Anglezë sa që aspak nuk kemi nevojë për të pirë birrë me të njëjtit dy herë._

hahahhahahahahh

----------


## rebeli 1

shum barcoletat e forta veq boni hala se u kanqa

----------


## rebeli 1

Kan qen shqiptari suedezi edhe arapi.edhe thot mreti qe e kaperceni qet lim keni me marr qiken tem per gru edhe pare shum.nisen suedezi sdin not mytet,niset arapi e han peshkanqeni.kur shqiptari bjen ne uj edhe del ne anen tjeter te ujit edhe e vet mreti qa po ki qef me ba une për ty ka than shqiptari veq po du me dit kush um shtyjti heuaheuaheuaheauh

----------

